

Bradley Manning and the "Hacker Madness" Scare Tactic - chmars
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/07/31/bradley_manning_and_the_hacker_madness_scare_tactic.html

======
chmars
'In the Manning case, the prosecution used Manning’s use of a standard, more
than 15-year-old Unix program called Wget to collect information, as if it
were a dark and nefarious technique. Of course, anyone who has ever called up
this utility on a Unix machine, which at this point is likely millions of
ordinary Americans, knows that this program is no more scary or spectacular
(and far less powerful) than a simple Google search. Yet the court apparently
didn’t know this and seemed swayed by it.'

Our legal system needs for IT competence …

